# Big Brew Day 2011 May 7



## winkle (4/3/11)

Anyone up for this again this year?
I'd probably put my hand up again, depending on the recipes and if my rig is in one piece.
It'd be good to have another rig here on the day - hot dogs on 4 lunch methinks.

Beers-
Must Be the Season of the Wit
Burton East India Pale Ale

Recipes-
TBA

Edit: BBD Link


----------



## TidalPete (4/3/11)

I would be keen to attend in an observer capacity if there was a bed available for the night?  

TP


----------



## winkle (4/3/11)

TidalPete said:


> I would be keen to attend in an observer capacity if there was a bed available for the night?
> 
> TP



You're always welcome Pete. :icon_cheers:


----------



## stillscottish (7/3/11)

As I live and breathe, it's a fekkin rdo.

:beer:


----------



## winkle (7/3/11)

stillscottish said:


> As I live and breathe, it's a fekkin rdo.
> 
> :beer:


 :icon_cheers: 
Had to happen eventually.


----------



## winkle (9/3/11)

The recipes are now online (on the link above).
I'm thinking of doing 2 recipes on my system - East India Pale Ale and probably the porter, but will happily do just one recipe each if we can get a couple of rigs along (less screwups that way & more drinking :icon_cheers: ).


----------



## winkle (14/3/11)

2011 AHA Big Brew Recipes -


Must Be the Season of the Wit
Rocket Rod's Positively Porter

*East India Pale Ale*
Fermentables

12.4 lb (5.6 kg) Maris Otter Pale Malt (100%)

Alternate malt bill is a 50/50 blend of floor malted English Pale Malt and Pilsner Malt.

Hops and Adjuncts

3.5 oz (99 g) East Kent Golding pellets, (4.75% AA), 90-minute addition (If E.K. Golding is unavailable, substitute Fuggles hops for 63 IBU.)
3.5 oz (99 g) East Kent Golding whole hops, (4.75% AA), dry hop addition (If E.K. Golding is unavailable, substitute Fuggles hops for 11 IBU.)
tsp (3 gm) Irish moss, for 15 minutes


Yeast
Three (3) packages Wyeast 1318 London Ale III yeast, or three (3) White Labs WLP023 Burton Ale yeast, or make an appropriate size yeast starter


Directions for All-Grain Recipe
Mash at 150 F (66 C) for 60 minutes. Mash out at 169 F (76 C) and sparge with water at 169 to 173 F (76 to 78 C). Collect enough runoff to end up with 5.3 gallons (20 L) after a 90-minute boil (approximately 6.84 gallons, or 26 L). You may need to add additional water to top up before the boil. Add the bittering hops and bring to a boil. At 15 minutes to the end of the boil add the Irish moss. Boil for 15 minutes then turn off the heat. Next, chill to 55-60 F (13-15 C), transfer to a fermenter, pitch the yeast and aerate well. Allow the beer to free rise to 72 F (22 C) over 4 days. After 1 week, transfer to a secondary fermenter with the dry hops, if youre bottling the beer. If you are kegging the beer, add the dry hops to the keg and keg the beer after one week. In both cases, cold age the beer at 50 F (10 C) or lower for several months. If you are bottling, add the bottling sugar and then bottle as you normally would.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (14/3/11)

Maybe just maybe  

better fill a few more kegs just in case 

cheers


----------



## winkle (14/3/11)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Maybe just maybe
> 
> better fill a few more kegs just in case
> 
> cheers



Most assuredly Effendi :icon_cheers: .


----------



## winkle (6/4/11)

Bumping again in case any locals are interested.
I'm feeling keen at the moment so might do a batch of the wit as well.
Basic lunch as well...


----------



## stillscottish (14/4/11)

winkle said:


> Bumping again in case any locals are interested.
> I'm feeling keen at the moment so might do a batch of the wit as well.
> Basic lunch as well...



Hey Perry

Just discovered a new all-grainer at work today. I think he'll be coming along with a couple of mates.

Is there room for an antique brew-rig? I'll bring my own electricity  

Campbell


----------



## winkle (14/4/11)

stillscottish said:


> Hey Perry
> 
> Just discovered a new all-grainer at work today. I think he'll be coming along with a couple of mates.
> 
> ...



No problemo.


----------



## stillscottish (14/4/11)

Was having a yarn with him this arvo. He's gone from hanging out with K'n'K ers to all grain in one big leap of faith.


----------



## winkle (14/4/11)

stillscottish said:


> Was having a yarn with him this arvo. He's gone from hanging out with K'n'K ers to all grain in one big leap of faith.



Just wait til' we show him how the simple can be complicated and confusing :unsure:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/4/11)

I'm Keen, if i can get there! If i can get location details from you via PM, then i will start hounding the lovely people of transinfo! :lol:


----------



## NickB (14/4/11)

I'll attempt to be there!

Would bring the rig but would need to re-wire the house.... 

Anything we can bring Perry? What time are you looking at kick-off?

Cheers!


----------



## winkle (15/4/11)

NickB said:


> I'll attempt to be there!
> 
> Would bring the rig but would need to re-wire the house....
> 
> ...



11am start, I'll think about the food etc after Easter  .
You crashing here or being taxied around?


----------



## Sully (15/4/11)

Perry count me in at this stage :beer: 

I _may_ even have something in a keg by then too  if not I will bring some sort of edible something along.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## NickB (15/4/11)

winkle said:


> You crashing here or being taxied around?



Depends...... Preferably crashing if possible, but will confirm 

Cheers


----------



## winkle (17/4/11)

> Just discovered a new all-grainer at work today. I think he'll be coming along with a couple of mates.



We should give him a heads up on the case swap as well :icon_cheers: .
(you recovered from the lambic yet?)


----------



## Gavo (17/4/11)

After talking to Perry yesterday at the bulk buy I have decided that I would be a definate maybe attending and bringing a brewrig of some kind and brew some beer of some kind. 
Can I book a bed/corner of floor or something. TP has offered to share but I'm not sure that I wan't to take him up on the offer. <_< 


Gavo.


----------



## NickB (17/4/11)

From past experiences, if Pete's sleeping in the house, you'd best sleep outside.... 

I'll confirm my attendance next week when SWMBO gets back from Holiday. All depends on when we're moving house of course....

Cheers


----------



## winkle (17/4/11)

NickB said:


> From past experiences, if Pete's sleeping in the house, you'd best sleep outside....
> 
> I'll confirm my attendance next week when SWMBO gets back from Holiday. *All depends on when we're moving house of course....
> *
> Cheers



At least you've got one constant in your life 

Edit: do you think we can sell Pete to the CSG mob as an untapped resource
?


----------



## NickB (17/4/11)

Export him to China I reckon, we know how much he LOVES that country and it's cultures...(and it's hops )

Cheers

PS: Yep Perry, always on the move mate.... Always on the bloody move...........




I un-enjoy it immensely


----------



## winkle (21/4/11)

Looks like the Wit will fit-in to my brewing list nicely. :icon_cheers: 



> Charlie Papazian suggested we have a beer style to which homebrewers could add local, seasonal adjuncts such as flowers, herbs, spices, or fruit. The witbier style lends itself to this type of personalization, and we encourage you to consider adding your own local flare to this beer.
> For a 20 L yield for a 60 minute boil
> O.G.: 1.053
> F.G.: 1.013
> ...


 (yeast in this case a slurry)


----------



## stillscottish (21/4/11)

+1 for me.

With some elderberries I picked down in Ballarat. Should be interesting.
Don't tell the organisers but I'll probably use the Aldi Kaiserdom yeast I'm culturing up instead of the 3944.

Prost!

Edit: What are using for the flaked wheat Perry, something out of a cereal box?


----------



## winkle (21/4/11)

Probably the terrified stuff - should add the sense of Terroir along with the Day-bro guavas  .


----------



## winkle (21/4/11)

ok ATM we've got,
Me brewing - Burton East India Pale Ale and a wit,
StillScottish - dueling wit
Gavo - something on a portable rig
+ 2 mates of StillScottish
Tidal Pete
Sully
NickB (unless moving)
Wallace
Bradsbrew (it's possible)
His most high excellency Osama bin Bunyip (stranger things have happened)

Shaping up to be a good day :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (21/4/11)

Well I'm moving today and tomorrow, so looking more likely (unless 'er indoors kicks up a stink)...


----------



## winkle (26/4/11)

How is the unpacking going Nick?
Lunch will be BBQ-ed bags of mystery meat in a bun.
We'll do a whip around for Pizzas when its dark for those kicking on.
If you're staying over bring something for breakfast*.

*(Thats if you are up to it after a night of "try this - its a 20% engine sump-oil stout" or "a lovely wit infused with prunes" or "a 10% 95 IBU toucan lager" )


----------



## NickB (26/4/11)

Unpacking. Oops. Knew I was supposed to be doing something.... 

Going OK, all being said.

BBQ and Pizzas sound good. Glad to see my 'argument' with Anna has won her over  

Engine Oil, Prune Wit or Toucan be damned. Staying for sure, and will likely bring some sliced pig and a loaf or two of bread....

Cheers!


----------



## Sully (26/4/11)

Yep, I'm still coming along. Shall bring food of some description, and if I can squeeze in trip to Nectar or Archive some goodies from there. 

Do you want anything in particular food wise Winkle?


----------



## winkle (27/4/11)

Sully said:


> Yep, I'm still coming along. Shall bring food of some description, and if I can squeeze in trip to Nectar or Archive some goodies from there.
> 
> Do you want anything in particular food wise Winkle?



Were you looking to stay over Sully?
Otherwise just bring whatever you feel like, there'll be stuff on anyway.



> With some elderberries I picked down in Ballarat. Should be interesting.



Ahhh, here was me thinking you were going to bomb it with bananas :blink: .
"You're wit stinks of elderberries...."


----------



## Sully (27/4/11)

winkle said:


> Were you looking to stay over Sully?
> Otherwise just bring whatever you feel like, there'll be stuff on anyway.


I won't be needing a bed thanks Winkle, will be heading off mid arvo due to another booking, unless NickB will let me spoon with him I might change my mind  .

Cheers

Sully


----------



## stillscottish (27/4/11)

winkle said:


> Were you looking to stay over Sully?
> Otherwise just bring whatever you feel like, there'll be stuff on anyway.
> 
> 
> ...



and your mother was a hamster...


----------



## NickB (28/4/11)

Sully said:


> I won't be needing a bed thanks Winkle, will be heading off mid arvo due to another booking, unless NickB will let me spoon with him I might change my mind  .
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully



Anything for another minute in your arms, big man :wub:


----------



## Sully (28/4/11)

NickB said:


> Anything for another minute in your arms, big man :wub:






:wub: :wub:

EDIT: Hope you will grow your Mo back by then....


----------



## Gavo (2/5/11)

Well contrary to earlier enthusiasm I will be sitting this one out, I really must get to a meet at some time though. Have a lot happening and a lot of travelling in the next couple of weeks and don't need to add to it. Have a good time to all who are attending. Sorry TP you will have to keep yourself warm.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## winkle (3/5/11)

Can anyone who's coming to this please PM me. I think a few said that they were coming at Archive on Sunday but strangely I'm having trouble recalling very much  .
I should be over my hangover by then as well!


----------



## winkle (3/5/11)

winkle said:


> Can anyone who's coming to this please PM me. I think a few said that they were coming at Archive on Sunday but strangely I'm having trouble recalling very much  .
> I should be over my hangover by then as well!



The current state of play,
Me brewing - Burton East India Pale Ale and a wit,
StillScottish - dueling wit
+ 2 mates of StillScottish
Tidal Pete
Sully
NickB 
Wallace
Lilo?
Florian?
Bradsbrew (it's possible)
His most high excellency Osama bin Bunyip (stranger things have happened)

Aiming for a 11am mash in for the first beer, although I'll start earlier if its possible <_<


----------



## stillscottish (3/5/11)

The current state of play,
Me brewing - Burton East India Pale Ale and a wit,
StillScottish - dueling wit
+ Mrs Stillscottish (maybe)
+ mate from work and a friend of his 
+ Nevermore and Dan
Tidal Pete
Sully
NickB 
Wallace
Lilo?
Florian?
Bradsbrew (it's possible)
His most high excellency Osama bin Bunyip (stranger things have happened)

Aiming for a 11am mash in for the first beer, although I'll start earlier if its possible <_<

I'll bring some coffee for breakfast, if I'm allowed to stay out late and play with the big boys.
i.e. bag of green beans, roaster and grinder


----------



## NickB (3/5/11)

I'm contemplating whipping over to Craftbrewer this week and grabbing a BIAB bag, hauling along my kettle, stand and burner, and bash out a Maxi-BIAB perhaps??? (Gotta be a first time for everything, I suppose!!) All self contained this time if it happens..... No idea what I'll be brewing, but will think of something fun (maybe another go at the AIPA, or an English tilt at it... Something with shitloads of hops anyway )

Thoughts??


----------



## winkle (4/5/11)

NickB said:


> I'm contemplating whipping over to Craftbrewer this week and grabbing a BIAB bag, hauling along my kettle, stand and burner, and bash out a Maxi-BIAB perhaps??? (Gotta be a first time for everything, I suppose!!) All self contained this time if it happens..... No idea what I'll be brewing, but will think of something fun (maybe another go at the AIPA, or an English tilt at it... Something with shitloads of hops anyway )
> 
> Thoughts??



I'd go with the IPA recipe maybe just sub the hops for Yank ones if you're trying to get rid of them. I must run that recipe through beersmith to check the expected IBUs etc.


> 'll bring some coffee for breakfast, if I'm allowed to stay out late and play with the big boys.
> i.e. bag of green beans, roaster and grinder


Nice.


----------



## Florian (4/5/11)

Excuse late reply, still without bloody internet in the new house. 

I very vaguely remember saying on Sunday at archive that I would come to this and drag my brew gear along, at least I remember us talking about it. 

Anyway, when I was able to talk again on Monday night I got a friendly reminder that it is mothers day the following Sunday. With us being a family ourselves now means that we will be 'celebrating' by ourselves on Sunday. Unfortunately that also means that we have to visit the MIL on the coast on Saturday instead! Bummer!!! There goes the brew day for me... Pissed off!

Will have to come along to the next one at your place instead. 


The current state of play,
Me brewing - Burton East India Pale Ale and a wit,
StillScottish - dueling wit
+ Mrs Stillscottish (maybe)
+ mate from work and a friend of his 
+ Nevermore and Dan
Tidal Pete
Sully
NickB 
Wallace
Lilo?

Bradsbrew (it's possible)
His most high excellency Osama bin Bunyip (stranger things have happened)

Aiming for a 11am mash in for the first beer, although I'll start earlier if its possible <_<

Edit: emoticons don't work on the phone...


----------



## winkle (4/5/11)

Florian said:


> Excuse late reply, still without bloody internet in the new house.
> 
> I very vaguely remember saying on Sunday at archive that I would come to this and drag my brew gear along, at least I remember us talking about it.
> 
> ...



Bah humbug, there goes the bling factor for the day  .
Oh well there's the Xmas in July thingy coming up :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (5/5/11)

The current state of play,
Me brewing - Burton East India Pale Ale and a wit,
StillScottish - dueling wit
+ Mrs Stillscottish (maybe)
+ mate from work and a friend of his
+ Nevermore and Dan
Tidal Pete (late scratching)
Sully
NickB
Wallace
Lilo?
Bradsbrew (it's possible)
His most high excellency Osama bin Bunyip (stranger things have happened)


----------



## NickB (5/5/11)

Don't forget my MAXI BIAB brew as well (What could possibly go wrong?? At least I won't miss a sparge step!). Something stupidly hoppy I think... Plus I hear Bin Bunyip has been shot in the head, so may not make it along h34r:


----------



## winkle (5/5/11)

How could I forget.



> The current state of play,
> Me brewing - Burton East India Pale Ale and a wit,
> StillScottish - dueling wit
> + Mrs Stillscottish (maybe)
> ...



Edit: a few of the locals might be quite interested in that, Nick. 
The Bunyip lives I tell you!


----------



## NickB (5/5/11)

Craftbrewer Precision Pillow Case thank you (assuming I actually make it out there to pick it up!)

I'll be interested to see how it goes as well... Will get my shut (apparently the iPhone thinks I'm from NZ!!) sorted and give it a red hot go anyway!

I'm not convinced on The Bunyip either. If only they'd release a photo or three as proof. If the Pink Appendage is in shot, the. We're sure it's him 


Cheers

EDIT: Joke dissing NZ


----------



## RdeVjun (5/5/11)

NickB said:


> Don't forget my MAXI BIAB brew as well (What could possibly go wrong?? At least I won't miss a sparge step!).


 Even the $20-30 gas camping stove works OK Nick, if you don't want to take your burner and bottle.
Kit: 4-5kg grain, hops, 19L Stockpot, BIAB bag, doonah/ jacket, gas stove, 10 or 15L bucket, plus another one is handy for putting the bag down if you're not suspending it. A domestic electric kettle is good if you want to be independent of your good host's kitchen. Whirlpool and siphon into a 15L cube perhaps?
BTW, you can have as many mini-sparges as you wish with Maxi-BIAB- that keeps the 3Vers interested, otherwise they'll think you're up to some new- fangled, kitten- choking, pillow case hocus pocus... 

Edit: BTW, have a good 'un, chaps! :beer:


----------



## NickB (5/5/11)

Just be easier to haul the 60L pot and 3ring burner along I think... Will probably bring the small gas bottle with my 19l pot to sparge with as well....

Should be good fun, and hopefully a successful brew day to boot!

Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun (5/5/11)

Piker! Good luck with your great big pot etc etc! :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (5/5/11)

No Piking, just know how these events unfold, and would prefer to kinda produce beer at the end, rather than just a mess and broken glasses like usual 

Cheers


----------



## DKS (5/5/11)

Im still working on a leave pass for just a few hours. I would love to drop by for an hour or two but cant confirm 100% as yet. A work in progress I know will cost me in the long run. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## winkle (5/5/11)

DKS said:


> Im still working on a leave pass for just a few hours. I would love to drop by for an hour or two but cant confirm 100% as yet. A work in progress I know will cost me in the long run. :icon_cheers:
> Daz



Be good to see you for a quiet beer or two Daz :drinks:


----------



## Sully (5/5/11)

DKS said:


> Im still working on a leave pass for just a few hours. I would love to drop by for an hour or two but cant confirm 100% as yet. A work in progress I know will cost me in the long run. :icon_cheers:
> Daz






Your welcome to get a lift with me Daz - leaving about 10ish?? Wont be too late one for me so will be pissing off mid arvo. Have another commitment to attend to.


Cheers

Sully


----------



## stillscottish (5/5/11)

NickB said:


> Plus I hear Bin Bunyip has been shot in the head, so may not make it along h34r:



Proof of life! Linky

Edit: It was about Mice, not Al Queda.

Sorry, can't get a link to the vision yet.


----------



## NickB (5/5/11)

Because either I'm a glutton for punishment, or a complete idiot, I'm thinking of bringing ingredients for not only my AIPA 2, but also a Rogers' style light APA...

Why not, two in one day, surely not hard! Especially when I've never BIABed before. What could go wrong 

Cheers!!


----------



## gone_fishing (5/5/11)

Wooohooo cant wait
gf


----------



## NickB (5/5/11)

Well, BIAB bag ordered (along with some other bits and bobs), so should pick up tomorrow arvo or Sat morning. Getting excited now, should be a good day/evening/night/horrible morning 

Still bringing some Bacon for Brekkie, and a loaf of bread or some rolls??

Cheers


----------



## ABP1973 (6/5/11)

Well I managed to appease the work gods and they have granted me the weekend off. 
I will be in Brisbane to pick some stuff up so will call in. 
I may need a bit of floor space overnight. Will bring beer and something for breaky maybe sausages.
cheer


----------



## winkle (6/5/11)

Brucce said:


> Well I managed to appease the work gods and they have granted me the weekend off.
> I will be in Brisbane to pick some stuff up so will call in.
> I may need a bit of floor space overnight. Will bring beer and something for breaky maybe sausages.
> cheer



Should be plenty of space, mate. Craftbrewer came through with the additional hops/yeast I needed so 2 recipes are brewing on the day on my rig :beerbang: .


----------



## bradsbrew (6/5/11)

Sorry Perry I wont be able to make it. Looking forward to seeing a few photos though :icon_chickcheers: . have a good one fellas.

cheers Brad


----------



## Sully (7/5/11)

will be getting there between 11 -12. bring along some fresh made pretzels and some curry and hopefully chilli flavoured snags for the bbq. Daz still right to pick you up.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## winkle (7/5/11)

Sully said:


> will be getting there between 11 -12. bring along some fresh made pretzels and some curry and hopefully chilli flavoured snags for the bbq. Daz still right to pick you up.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully



Goodo!
Have assembled the marga and weighed the grain :icon_cheers: .
Should have stuff well on the go when you get here.


----------



## stillscottish (7/5/11)

Went to the Queen tribute band show last night
Drank 11teen bottles of wine.
Came home and watched Queen dvd's till the rum ran out.


Are we there yet ????


----------



## DKS (7/5/11)

Sully said:


> will be getting there between 11 -12. bring along some fresh made pretzels and some curry and hopefully chilli flavoured snags for the bbq. Daz still right to pick you up.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully



You bet. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/11)

Have a good one guys, wish I could get there as I finally know how to get to Perry's, however Veronica had a cataract operation on Tuesday so I'm nursemaiding for a few day - but as I'm housebound I'm doing a double batch of that Yorkie Gold (sent DAZ the recipe) so I'll be thinking of you. BribieG goes out to car to get violin. B) 

Cheers
BribieG


----------



## RdeVjun (7/5/11)

Sadly I'm staying home too, doing a Rye ESB to fill one of these spanking new cornies. Cheers you guys, have a great Brewday! :beer: 
Another one reaching for the violin- we may as well form an ensemble!


----------



## Sully (7/5/11)

1125 and still haven't left.... <_< 

10 minutes _hopefully...._


----------



## Gavo (7/5/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Sadly I'm staying home too, doing a Rye ESB to fill one of these spanking new cornies.




Baah, Luxury, I wound up driving the family to Dalby and back today to get the Mothers day present instead of brewing up another APA. Oh well there is always tommorrow. Hope you are all having a great day guys. 

By the way, it didn't happen if there is no pic's

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## DKS (7/5/11)

Gavo said:


> Baah, Luxury, I wound up driving the family to Dalby and back today to get the Mothers day present instead of brewing up another APA. Oh well there is always tommorrow. Hope you are all having a great day guys.
> 
> By the way, it didn't happen if there is no pic's
> 
> ...



Damn right it didnt happen.
We just went to watch.. True, honest injuns!....
(However, Stillscotish may have some expaining to do when he gets home.The pipes were out before the afternoon cucumber sandwiches.)
Top stuff winkle, thanks.
Daz


----------



## Sully (8/5/11)

How's the heads lads???

Cheers for a great arvo Winkle. Great to catch up with you and all of the fellas.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## winkle (8/5/11)

Ha ha. Bruce found a Scot in his swag this morning - lucky he had grabbed a bed inside  
I got 2 batches down, Nick got one and I think Campbell has finally finished sparging <_< 
A good day, now to do mothers day stuff - then clean up horrid mess and identify who owns the phones etc left behind.
The site is registered BTW, I'll post up recipes used and volumes on the AHA site later.

PS thanks for the pretzels Sully (pity we didn't notice them until you were going) tasty stuff!

Edit: photos later.....


----------



## Bribie G (8/5/11)

Glad it went off without a hitch - I did my double brew of Yorkie and while it was mashing I strolled down to Liqourland and got some tallies of Coopers to start a yeast culture. Half way there I kicked myself because I'll be using 1469, I don't know where the hell I got that Coopers idea from. 
Kept on walking of course

B)


----------



## stillscottish (8/5/11)

Did someone say Phones?
Hopefully mine is one of them. Also a steel colander.

I'll pick them up Tuesday on the way to work.


----------



## InCider (8/5/11)

I hope the _alledged_ hijack of Bruce's swag by Campbell found no evidence of nocturnal emissions....


----------



## ABP1973 (8/5/11)

Thanks for the hospitality Winkle not sure if I'm game to have a look at whats on the camera.
Haven't checked the swag out just rolled it up and threw it on the back of the ute.

Look forward to the next gathering.

cheers


----------



## NickB (8/5/11)

Sorry I had to duck off early without warning guys.

Winkle - Should be around sometime Monday afternoon to grab my stuff if that's OK.

Cheers for a great night all.


----------



## winkle (8/5/11)

NickB said:


> Sorry I had to duck off early without warning guys.
> 
> Winkle - Should be around sometime Monday afternoon to grab my stuff if that's OK.
> 
> Cheers for a great night all.



No probs, I stuck the cube near my fermenting fridge out of the sun. You'll have to clean your own pots though  

Nokia and a steel colander Campbell? 
I'm rather weary right now, I really should install a firehose to clean the place out. Sydney pub crawl next week, bloody heck.


----------



## ABP1973 (8/5/11)

A couple of shots from the day





NickB and his bag




The three rigs in action


----------



## winkle (9/5/11)

To wrap up AHA BBD 2011 Site # 360 - 

Attendees -12 people, one cat, and a possum.
Inflatable Sheep - nil
Batches brewed - 4, approx 20 gallons or 80 litres*
Recipes - 2 x Wit, 2 x EIPA (one heavily modified with US hops)

*(There were no goats interfered with in the production of these beers.)


----------



## NickB (9/5/11)

winkle said:


> *(There were no goats interfered with in the production of these beers.)




YTBC pending investigations of Bruce's swag.


----------



## stillscottish (9/5/11)

Can anyone remember what refractometer reading I got?
I seem to remember getting shit from Nick because it was low but the sample I took from the bottom of my boiler on Sunday says 16 brix and I got enough for a hydro sample which tallies with it. There may have been a bit of evaporation there but prolly not much.

So it's another easy drinker at 7.5% Must have been the extra vitamins from the Weetbix 

Campbell
and I did NOT sully that swag


----------



## winkle (9/5/11)

stillscottish said:


> Can anyone remember what refractometer reading I got?
> I seem to remember getting shit from Nick because it was low but the sample I took from the bottom of my boiler on Sunday says 16 brix and I got enough for a hydro sample which tallies with it. There may have been a bit of evaporation there but prolly not much.
> 
> So it's another easy drinker at 7.5% Must have been the extra vitamins from the Weetbix
> ...



Oh well with fuel prices the way they are you could use it to fill up. :icon_cheers: 

What did Sully have do with the swag???


----------



## winkle (11/5/11)

As a last comment, I just dropped a stocking full of a bit over 1 kilo of Guava pulp into the poor little wit. It looked like a large feral haggis Campbell.
This should be interesting in a month (or two). 

Edit: running total for the day so far - 290 Sites 6474 Gallons 846 Batches 3307 Participants


----------



## winkle (30/5/11)

Last comment part 2.
293 Sites 10762 Gallons 1338 Batches 4787 Participants.

The "Che Guava" Wit turned out really quite good as did the IPA.
It'd be interesting to do a system wars thingy next year and have a mini comp of the resulting beers :icon_cheers:


----------

